

Sydney restaurant replaces menus with iPads  - lvya
http://www.news.com.au/technology/ipad/sydney-restaurant-replaces-menus-with-ipads/story-fn5knrwy-1225874904671

======
kevinelliott
While it's fun, and a great way to streamline orders using technology, once
the newness factor of the iPad wears off won't this just simply be an
impersonal dining experience? Even if the guy that delivers the iPads to the
table doubles as a waiter, won't it still be difficult to feel pampered and
waited on?

After all, when we dine in expensive restaurants, we expect a certain
experience, quality and selection of food, but above all a knowlegeable guide
who tell us about everything about the food and wine (highly subjective). When
we then need to interface with iPads to learn about the menu and place orders,
we lose that human interaction that makes visiting places so much fun (for me
anyway).

On the flip side, you can place a drink order without needing to wait and flag
down your order, and perhaps get your food faster... assuming of course that
15 tables didn't all submit their orders at once.

------
soyelmango
There's a restaurant in London that has interactive tables - change your table
cloth design, interact with the menu, order your food.

What's the food like? Don't know - the restaurant is more famous for its
tables than its food.

To answer your question... yes, to see what interactive menus are like, but
not for the food (sorry chef!).

~~~
lvya
yes u r absolutely rite...and may be that is way they use ipad to increase
there clients .. :P

